
The cubicle gym: How I used science to make my work day freakishly healthy - kareemm
http://www.vox.com/2014/11/12/7186667/office-fitness-exercises-stretches
======
lostbit
This matches some of the concepts I've got from the book "The 4-Hour Body"
from Tim Ferriss. The fast-exercise stimulation also tells your body not to
store energy into fat, which is one of the principles of the Slow Carb Diet.

------
JHonaker
He didn't really "use science to make [his] work day freakishly healthy." He
got a treadmill desk, stopped eating so much, and did little bodyweight
exercises during the day.

That's just being healthier.

